# November 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, vilmarisv!*

vilmarisv (11 votes)


----------



## Mike

mjoy79 (11 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeautifulBetta (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

copperarabian (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

ArcticRain (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fasht (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sweeda88 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Foisair (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

audjree (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Pataflafla (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

PitGurl (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

lovebug009 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Foxell (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettas Rule (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

fishy friend2 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

tsukiowns (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

emeraldsky (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Super Sly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta dude (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlackberryBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mars788 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

finney (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettaluver4evr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

HelloThere123Betta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sena Hansler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

youlovegnats (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Indyfishy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gen2387 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

StarBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Princebetta (0 votes)


----------



## mjoy79

Looks like a tie for first?


----------



## fishy friend2

Yeah looks like a tie


----------



## StarBetta

Nobody voted for me (


----------



## kfryman

Congrats to all! Do people vote by picture or by person?


----------



## StarBetta

by picture


----------



## Fasht

I didn't do bad for my first attempt


----------



## betta dude

i got one vote yay


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

I always forget to enter these things


----------



## fishy friend2

Wait, Is there even a fair winner? It is a tie


----------



## mjoy79

I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## StarBetta

I think it depends on who entered their picture first


----------



## fishy friend2

StarBetta said:


> I think it depends on who entered their picture first


That's kinda unfair,


----------



## StarBetta

fishy friend2 said:


> That's kinda unfair,


 Yeah I know! Maybe they don't have room for both pictures but they should at least put both names on the first page.


----------



## fishy friend2

StarBetta said:


> Yeah I know! Maybe they don't have room for both pictures but they should at least put both names on the first page.


I agree, or maybe have a 10 day poll with just those 2 pictures to see who wins


----------



## Gloria

that's a great idea fishyfriend2


----------



## fishy friend2

Gloria said:


> that's a great idea fishy friend2


Thank you


----------



## acadialover

I don't get it... There are some stunning fish there that no one voted on... who votes ? Where do you vote ??
Just call me el stupido !!!


----------



## vilmarisv

At the end of the month photo submission ends and voting opens. It's open for a few days and you can vote on the Contest page.


----------



## kfryman

To vote it is on the right side of the home page. After the 15 of every month.


----------

